# Balconies & Small kids



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

We are looking at renting an apartment this time round, my only concern is the balconies. Has anyone got any tips in relation to making the balconies a bit safer for the kids - apart from shut/lock the door etc  Little boy should be fine but little girl is nuts 

I was thinking about extending the railings etc?

TIA


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Quite simply, do not let small children out on a balcony without full time adult supervision. All the stories of children falling to their deaths are shocking.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Quite simply, do not let small children out on a balcony without full time adult supervision. All the stories of children falling to their deaths are shocking.


Yeah, goes without saying. I wanted to have that 'insurance' just in case the little b***ers get out there.


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Quite simply, do not let small children out on a balcony without full time adult supervision. All the stories of children falling to their deaths are shocking.


And this is the reason I do not use this forum anymore! You just simply cannot get any replies here without some one trying to be condescending and less than helpful.

Surely, if one is so fed up with posts here and unable to give a straight forward advice, than maybe it is time to leave...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I think the key is not to leave ANY furniture on the balcony.
Chairs, tables & plant pots provide the stepping stones to freefall.

I am sure you could install netting or some sort of railing extension, but unless this is fitted from floor to soffit, it will be flimsy.
It is probably unlikely that the Landlord would allow it. They're fussy enough about washing!


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

vantage said:


> I think the key is not to leave ANY furniture on the balcony.
> Chairs, tables & plant pots provide the stepping stones to freefall.
> 
> I am sure you could install netting or some sort of railing extension, but unless this is fitted from floor to soffit, it will be flimsy.
> It is probably unlikely that the Landlord would allow it. They're fussy enough about washing!


That's what I was thinking too.... Thx


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the balcony was the no.1 reason we live in a villa.
3 yr old son would have learnt to fly by now, for sure.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

vantage said:


> the balcony was the no.1 reason we live in a villa.
> 3 yr old son would have learnt to fly by now, for sure.


TBH what/where we will end up living depends on where we can get the kids into school. The costs for a villa, (AC/Utilities), is a bit high in the summer months...

It is worrying though...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilkinson said:


> And this is the reason I do not use this forum anymore! You just simply cannot get any replies here without some one trying to be condescending and less than helpful.
> 
> Surely, if one is so fed up with posts here and unable to give a straight forward advice, than maybe it is time to leave...


And who pulled your chain? Whoever you are? 

It's not about being condescending. It's called an opinion. Fact is a LL is unlikely to allow someone to modify a balcony and it's just not worth taking risks with children's lives. There have been far too many deaths of this nature over the past few years.


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> And who pulled your chain? Whoever you are?
> 
> It's not about being condescending. It's called an opinion. Fact is a LL is unlikely to allow someone to modify a balcony and it's just not worth taking risks with children's lives. There have been far too many deaths of this nature over the past few years.


Pulled my chain? Only expressing MY opinion.... which is that you could have dished out the above in the first place rather than completely ignoring the OP question


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilkinson said:


> Pulled my chain? Only expressing MY opinion.... which is that you could have dished out the above in the first place rather than completely ignoring the OP question


Having seen some of your previous posts, you do seem rather short-tempered and intolerant. Posters, even us moderators, are not obliged to do anything, apart from adhere to the rules. We are ALL entitled to opinions.

And you aren't even in Dubai. :yawn:


----------

